# Suche Spiele, steck irgendwie fest



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Ich suche weitere ähnliche Spiele, ich steck irgendwie fest und immer wieder das selbe wird auf Dauer naja...

Meine 3 Lieblings Spiele:
Hitman Absolution
Bioshock 1-3
Red Orchestra 2


Oder aber auch ähnliche Spiele wie:
PS2
War Thunder



(Bitte keine Spiele mit Uplay oder Origin)


----------



## wildcat76 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich würde Dir 

Dishonered: Die Maske des Zorn

empfehlen. Hab ich nach Bioshock 3 gespielt, und fand sie beide großartig.

Und wenn du es nicht kennst und obwohl es sehr alt ist, Half Life 2 geht immer!!


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Juni 2015)

Ok schau ich mir mal an, danke







-----------------------------
Wer kennt HL 2 nicht
-----------------------------


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

Dishonored wollte ich auch gerade empehlen  

Gute Shooter-Action und eine gute, dichte Atmosphäre gäbe es sonst zum Beispiel auch bei Metro 2033/Last Light.


----------



## Galford (18. Juni 2015)

*Singularity. *Hat vom Spieldesign her schon etwas Bioshock-artiges.

*Wolfenstein The New Order* oder *Old Blood*.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

Oh, falls du mal etwas mit wirklich guter Story spielen willst:  Spec Ops The Line ist auch gerade im Angebot.
Das Spiel braucht ein bisschen Zeit im Kopf um nachzureifen, eventuell kann man es auch ein zweites Mal spielen. Ist relativ schwerer Tobak,  aber ein unerkannter Diamant unter den Spielen. 
Aber wenn du Bioshock magst, dann wirst du wohl auf gute und nicht ganz simple Geschichten stehen 

Ansonsten die Batman Spiele. Auch gerade im Angebot, auch ganz brauchbar.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Juni 2015)

Jo mal die tage ansehen


----------



## Porsche2000 (26. Juni 2015)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Penumbra
Gothic
Risen
Scratches
Dark Fall: Lost Souls
Dragon's Lair 3D
Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel
NFS Porsche
No One Lives Forever
Call of Cthulhu
Portal


----------

